# Craftsman Router Crafter



## AirportFF (Feb 15, 2006)

Anybody ever use one of these? Been thinking of getting something to do spirals and flutes. Without having it mounted to the lathe.
Don't really want to spend a ton of money on something that won't be used too often. (legacy mill, Beall, etc.)


----------



## Tom McMillan (Feb 15, 2006)

I at one time purchased a Router Crafter in the hopes to use it for spiraling, etc.  The standard headstock (actually called a drive center) for it wouldn't work to well unless you adapted it some way.  There is another headstock piece (drive center) that comes with some or was sold as an accessory.  Of course, Sears doesn't sell these anymore, but I found out the same router crafters were actually still made in England under a different name.  I ordered the other drive center through Woodchuckers in Canada who handled them at the time (they may still).  However, it doesn't have a morse taper, so again it would need to be adapted.  The company still making them is Trend Machinery & Cutting Tools Ltd.  Anyway, I purchased mine on EBAY and sold it for a little more than I paid for it.  On EBAY they go for a pretty good price--not sure if you have one or not?  Anyway, I ended up doing the spirals by hand for my two layer pens, and they do take some time---but, I have really enjoyed doing them this way.  I'm still not sure how well it would work out for doing spirals on pens---if you try it let us know how it works out.


----------



## dfurlano (Feb 15, 2006)

Tom did you ever make a tutorial for cutting spirals.  I would assume its like making larger spirals.

Thanks.


----------



## Tom McMillan (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Dan--I did explain it without a whole lot of detail at this link:  http://tinyurl.com/a4z36  My explanation is part way down the page.


----------



## AirportFF (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tom McMillan_
> <br />I at one time purchased a Router Crafter in the hopes to use it for spiraling, etc.  The standard headstock (actually called a drive center) for it wouldn't work to well unless you adapted it some way.  There is another headstock piece (drive center) that comes with some or was sold as an accessory.  Of course, Sears doesn't sell these anymore, but I found out the same router crafters were actually still made in England under a different name.  I ordered the other drive center through Woodchuckers in Canada who handled them at the time (they may still).  However, it doesn't have a morse taper, so again it would need to be adapted.  The company still making them is Trend Machinery & Cutting Tools Ltd.  Anyway, I purchased mine on EBAY and sold it for a little more than I paid for it.  On EBAY they go for a pretty good price--not sure if you have one or not?  Anyway, I ended up doing the spirals by hand for my two layer pens, and they do take some time---but, I have really enjoyed doing them this way.  I'm still not sure how well it would work out for doing spirals on pens---if you try it let us know how it works out.



I found this one on Ebay while looking for a used legacy mill. Figured you folks would know the most about it. If it's cheap enough near the end of the auction I might grab it. I want to make some new spindles for my spiral staircase anyhow. And my tax refund should be here any day now[]


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Feb 16, 2006)

TAX REFUND? That's a good oxymoron.

-Peter-[]


----------



## Thumbs (Feb 21, 2006)

Clint, I've had one of these laying in the back of my garage for years and have never used it!  Come on over and we'll give it a try!


----------



## csb333 (Feb 23, 2006)

I would give it a shot. I couldn't find one so I bought a Legacy 200. I enjoy making multi sided pens. I have plenty of issues with it and should have waited until I could afford a larger one. On the larger ones, the router cuts the wood from the side. On the 200, the cut is from a laminate trimmer from the top. Adjustment is difficult, so I'm going to modify mine as soon as I have the time. I will either move the cutting from the top to the side, or adapt a router with a dial up/down adjustment (like an old Craftsman) and come in from the top. I don't know how the router crafter addresses the wood, but it is difficult from the top. - Chris


----------



## AirportFF (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Thumbs_
> <br />Clint, I've had one of these laying in the back of my garage for years and have never used it!  Come on over and we'll give it a try!


I exhausted from my little trek to Woodcraft in Allentown this afternoon[]


----------



## AirportFF (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by csb333_
> <br />I would give it a shot. I couldn't find one so I bought a Legacy 200. I enjoy making multi sided pens. I have plenty of issues with it and should have waited until I could afford a larger one. On the larger ones, the router cuts the wood from the side. On the 200, the cut is from a laminate trimmer from the top. Adjustment is difficult, so I'm going to modify mine as soon as I have the time. I will either move the cutting from the top to the side, or adapt a router with a dial up/down adjustment (like an old Craftsman) and come in from the top. I don't know how the router crafter addresses the wood, but it is difficult from the top. - Chris


I'd love to get a Legacy. But like you said I would want a larger one and the price is a bit steep for me.


----------

